

Fix a FirefoxOS bug, get a free APC - juandopazo
http://apc.io/software/

======
bcx
A lot of these seem like bugs/features related to APC working with FirefoxOS,
so you might need an APC just to know you've solved the issue.

"Buy an APC, Fix Bugs in OS, Your second APC is free"

~~~
ghayes
Here's the list of Free APC issues: [https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-
os/issues?labels=Free+...](https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-
os/issues?labels=Free+APC&page=1&state=open)

Some of these might qualify as features rather than 'Bugs'. E.g. _Make video
acceleration work in hardware_ [1]

[1] [https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-
os/issues/5](https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-os/issues/5)

------
bloopletech
These look nice, but what makes them any better than a Raspberry PI?

I'm probably missing something, but it looks like it has the same
inputs/outputs as a PI, but with only 720p output (as opposed to the 1920x1080
of a PI). The form factor looks to be larger and the PCB looks a lot more
complicated. And it's $30 more expensive?

~~~
awda
Hurray, for $300 in labor you get a free $60 computer!

~~~
dpeck
Looking at these bugs, $300 is a gross underestimate.

But realistically, you probably aren't doing this for the reward and you
likely already have an APC to care enough to do the dev work anyway.

------
ackfoo
What on Earth would I do with an armored personnel carrier?

~~~
vault_
I was expecting a power strip: [http://www.apc.com/](http://www.apc.com/)

~~~
oakwhiz
For a moment, I was wondering what Firefox OS had to do with uninterruptible
power supplies...

------
Sir_Cmpwn
The bug list [1] doesn't look that tough. Seems like a great way to grab more
contributors.

[1] [https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-
os/issues?labels=Free+...](https://github.com/apc-io/apc-firefox-
os/issues?labels=Free+APC&page=1&state=open)

------
fvrghl
Is anyone else getting an `Error 404 - Not Found`?

~~~
schrijver
Yes, me as well.

------
telephonetemp
>APC Paper, APC Rock, APC 8750

These guys have a broken naming scheme.

How do their devices compare to the $45 BeagleBone Black?

~~~
TheCraiggers
Hell, how do they compare to a $35 RaspberryPi? Not very favorably, in my
opinion.

They both have the same amount of RAM, and pretty similar CPUs, but at least
the Pi can output video at 1080p. The APC maxes out at 720p.

Also, for a computer supposedly built with "awareness that the purpose of a
computer is to connect to the Internet", I find the lack of built-in WiFi
surprising.

------
mrbill
I bought a couple of the original APC 8750s when they came out. "Meh." Fiddled
with one, the other is still in the original box. My RPi units get a lot more
use.

